# PCGH: Angriff auf Platz 10



## Alriin (18. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, ich benche seit fast einer Woche wie ein Irrer. Meine Frau raunzt schon die ganze Zeit rum weil ich keine Zeit für sie hab. Und die Hardware macht nicht so wie ich will. Trotzdem will ich - koste es was es wolle - bis spätestens Dienstag Abend Platz 10 haben. Also gebt Stoff! Uns fehlen nur noch ~40 Punkte. Knapp 70 hab ich hier noch auf der Platte.

Go Go Go! 


P.S.: Sollte es mir widererwarten gelingen einen VMod für meine Gigabyte 7900GT zu finden und ich die beiden 7800GTX halbwegs über die Runden kriege, ist vielleicht Luxx (Platz 9) auch noch drin.


----------



## Dr.House (18. Oktober 2009)

Super Vorhaben ,Alriin 

Ich kann erst Do/Fr Punkte liefern ,wenn Dice da ist, ansonsten kriegen wir die Luxxer sicher kurz oder langfristig.

Na weiter so.....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Oktober 2009)

Top 10 wir kommen

ich bekomme auch noch 3 X1800 XT, mal schaun was geht

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde auch in 2 Wochen zusammen mit McZonk benchen. Spätestens dann sind wir in der Top 10


----------



## Alriin (18. Oktober 2009)

In zwei Wochen?!? Wenn wir dann nicht 9. sind, haben wir was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich benche jeden Tag einen Prozzi - mit Kontinuität zermürben wir die Luxxer.
Die haben ja nur durch neue Mitglieder wieder 250 Punkte bekommen, aber das wird sie auch nicht retten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch noch V-mods für 
-6600GT
-7600GS
-8800GTS 320MB 

Ich hab zwar kein Problem mit dem löten an sich, aber ich brauch ne Anleitung für blinde ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei meine nächste Session zu planen, wo ich bestimmt einiges an Punlten holen kann und WILL! 

MFG

PS: aber laut hwbot fehlen uns noch ca. 290Pkt oder habe ich was verpasst
Team hall of fame - hwbot.org


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2009)

Gerade spinnt sowieso das Punktesystem. Mir fehlen um die 50pkt. Wartet das erst mal ab dann sind es nicht mehr so viele


----------



## Alriin (18. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch V-mods für
> -6600GT
> -7600GS
> -8800GTS 320MB
> ...



Stell mal die drei mit Fotos... mit GUTEN und großen Fotos (beide Seiten) - ins Grafikkarten/VMod-Forum. Wenn es sich um bekanntere Chips wie z.B. Richtek Technology handelt, kann ich dir eventuell helfen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Stell mal die drei mit Fotos... mit GUTEN und großen Fotos (beide Seiten) - ins Grafikkarten/VMod-Forum. Wenn es sich um bekanntere Chips wie z.B. Richtek Technology handelt, kann ich dir eventuell helfen.



Jo, mach ich morgen mal.
Zumindest von den 66 & 76ern, die 88er gerade N/A


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Oktober 2009)

Luxx ist jetzt auf Platz 9, aber ich denke JMax-Hardware wird bald fallen. Ich muss dringent meine 7950 GT einbauen und dann die Richtigen Treiber drauf machen. Da können für mich schon so ein par Punkte rausspringen. Bald komme ich auch noch an eine 8600 GT ran.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Gerade spinnt sowieso das Punktesystem. Mir fehlen um die 50pkt. Wartet das erst mal ab dann sind es nicht mehr so viele


 
Stimmt! Mir fehlen auch ca 5 Punkte


----------



## Alriin (18. Oktober 2009)

Bin jetzt wieder Platz 3 in Österreich. *g* Hoffentlich bleibt das so!


----------



## Dr.House (18. Oktober 2009)

mir fehlten vorhin auch 25 Punkte auf einmal, hoffe das legt sich wieder mit den Punkten.

Ansonsten Top 10, wir kommen.

Hab ne gute Anleitung für die GTS 320 (hab schon mal einige gemoddet). guckst du hier : MADSHRIMPS - Hardware Reviews ,Crazy Projects, Modding Tutorials and Overclocking

@ Alriin

Gratz zum Platz 3


----------



## Alriin (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke... aber ich war schon mal 2.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2009)

Viel Glück von mir


----------



## Chucky1978 (19. Oktober 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich benche jeden Tag einen Prozzi - mit Kontinuität zermürben wir die Luxxer.
> Die haben ja nur durch neue Mitglieder wieder 250 Punkte bekommen, aber das wird sie auch nicht retten



mh... ich glaub ich setze mal meine KoKü kurz drauf und logge mich im Luxxx ein


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Oktober 2009)

Kündigt der das hier auch noch frech an
Sowas von unverschämt^^

Ne Spaß......
Wenn alle in einem Team wären wärs ja auch langweilig.^^


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Nach einem Update sind wir jetzt wieder über 200 Punkte hinten. Müssen wir das wohl verschieben. 

Aber wir kriegen euch... keine Sorge!
Und wenn es das Letzte ist was ich tue.


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Oktober 2009)

Schade JMax-Hardware ist jetzt wieder ein ganzen Stück weg. Vielleicht wenn House und der8auer gebencht haben könnte es vielleicht klappen. Ich glaube die von Luxx sehr viele Punkte noch zurück halten.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Alriin

Bist ja gerad richtig am abräumen mit 8800GS SLi  


Weiter so .


Mfg Micha


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die Babys rocken. Dabei haben die noch nicht mal nen VMod... und bei den raufgeladenen Scores im SLI hatten die beide nur Standardlüfter drauf.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist ja noch eine Menge Potenzial vorhanden. 



Mfg Micha


----------



## speddy411 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne ein paar wenige Punkte dazu beitragen aber leider läuft bei mir zurzeit überhaupt nichts...

Meine 2 besten Boards sind Schrott und davon habe ich nichts selbstverschuldet 

Von den Karten konnte ich bisher keine benchen weil eben die Boards nicht laufen aber es sind schon 3 neue bestellt und sobald die (hoffentlich noch donnerstag oder freitag) ankommen gehts rund...


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Keine Sorge... ich halte einstweilen den Druck auf Luxx & Co aufrecht. Bei mir liegt noch so Hardware für ca. 800 Punkte rum. Ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. *g*


----------



## speddy411 (19. Oktober 2009)

800 Punkte  

Nicht schlecht...Mit deiner SS sollte da schon was drin sein


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Eben. 800 Punkte. *g*


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du denn alles Bei dir liegen. Das möchte ich gerne mal wissen. Wenn das so ist dann fang mal an. Am aller besten noch mit Dice oder Ln².


----------



## speddy411 (19. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich in Erinnerung hab hat Alriin zu großen Teil nur altest Zeug...Das lässt sich oft schlecht mit LN2 oder Dice benchen..Z.B. Slot1


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Oktober 2009)

Aso, dann sollte der sich mal ran halten. Wenn wir 800 Punkte dazu bekämen hätten wir so einige Plätze gut gemacht. Dann wären wir wenn es so bleiben würde auf dem 8 Platz


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Keine Sorge... ich halte einstweilen den Druck auf Luxx & Co aufrecht. Bei mir liegt noch so Hardware für ca. 800 Punkte rum. Ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. *g*


 
Dann kannste ja mal etwas abgeben!


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar Sachen werden nach obsolvierten benches eh verkauft. 7800GTX SLI, 7900GT SLI und ein paar andere.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also bei den 79xx bin ich gleich dabei


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Für 40 inkl. (alleine der Versand macht schon mal ca. 17) bist du - als Teamkollege - dabei. Allerdings musst ich vorher den VMod für die verdammte Gigabyte finden. Die ist leider nicht im Referenzdesign.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Oktober 2009)

Werd ich mir überlegen...Warte aber erstmal auf meine Boards...


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Oktober 2009)

mach jetzt auch mal mit hardware hab ich genug^^

graka:
6600GT
7500Le 
8600gt
4850
4870X2

so ich als noob in dem thema werd mal morgen anfangen hab ja genug zeit (Ferien)


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

Uuuuuh. Das wird ja ein richtiger Fight um die 7500 LE. Drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Oktober 2009)

wie wieso? gibts eig einen v-mod für die?


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

So ist es!  Von mir... also gaaaaanz ne heikle Sache. *g*

Neee.  Was für eine hast denn?


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Oktober 2009)

mh ich kram sie mal raus 


steht da garnicht drauf ???!!
Geforce 7500LE 256mb DDR2

http://images.harlander.com/upload/files/artikelbilder/computer/grafikkarten/nvidia/geforce_7500le/400x400.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Uuuuuh. Das wird ja ein richtiger Fight um die 7500 LE. Drücke dir die Daumen!


 
hihi .....da bin ich doch mit dabei ....zumal meine erst mit 775 unter Luft lief .....da ist noch viel Platz nach oben


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nichts mehr zum Benchen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Oktober 2009)

verdammt^^ bstell doch i-was und gibs wieder zurück^^ MARS wär doch nicht schlecht


----------



## Alriin (19. Oktober 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> mh ich kram sie mal raus
> 
> 
> steht da garnicht drauf ???!!
> ...



Die scheint im Referenzdesign zu sein.

Wenn da auf der Rückseite auf einem Chip RT9218A oben steht, findest Du den passenden VMod auf Seite 2 im Overclocking Grafikkarten/Vmod-Unterforum.


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Oktober 2009)

ne leider nicht vllt geht so auch schon was mal sehn....


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Oktober 2009)

Meint ihr ich könnte denn ersten Platz bei 2006 mit der 7950 Gt unter Luft schlagen kann. Wie weit muss ich mit meinem i7 920 gehen. Einen VMod wollte ich nicht bei der Karte machen.


----------



## Alriin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja, meine läuft auch so auf 640/500. Mit einem schnellen CPU, hohem Ram-Takt und scharfen Latenzen (_Punkt 2 und 3 vernachlässige ich immer_) sind da schon gute Punkte drin.



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich könnte denn ersten Platz bei 2006 mit der 7950 Gt unter Luft schlagen kann. Wie weit muss ich mit meinem i7 920 gehen. Einen VMod wollte ich nicht bei der Karte machen.



Eventuell kannst Du mit einem passenden Treiber den niedrigeren Takt ausgleichen. Hab schon unzählige Male durch die richtige Mischung aus optimalem Betriebssystem und dem besten Treiber Leute abgehängt die viel mehr Takt hatten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Oktober 2009)

Leider habe ich kein XP mehr. Muss das wenn dann wohl mit Vista versuche. Ich denke bei der CPU sollten so über 4.2 Ghz rauspringen habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Bin bis her bis 4 Ghz gegangen. Welche Treibe sollte ich denn nehmen für die 7950 nehmen und für meine GTX260, mit der kann ich aber warscheinlich keine Punkte erreichen.


----------



## Alriin (20. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Geforce 7 hab ich nicht ganz so viel Erfahrung wie mit der 8er Serie. Aber ich denke mal, dass 181.22, 182.08 und 182.50 unter XP gut gehen. Bei Vista nimm mal den 190.38er, der ist auch nicht schlecht. Beim Aquamark und im 3DMark01 hast Du mit Vista aber kaum Chancen.
Wenn Du die GTX mit 192 Shadern und Volterra Chip hast, kannst Du sehr wohl Punkte machen. Vor allem im Aquamark und 3DMark01 sind damit noch ne Menge Punkte drin. Wobei Du da halt leider XP brauchst.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja Aquamark und 2001 habe ich abgehackt, ich habe die GTX260 mit 216 Shader und 55nm. Werde es bald auf jeden fall noch mal ausprobieren. Die Größte warscheinlichkeit auf Punkte habe ich bei 2006 und vielleicht bei 2005 mit der 7950.


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

bin jetzt 3. mit 4035mhz phenom II 945

aber wiese bekomme ich keine punkte?


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Oktober 2009)

Werde versuchen am WE auch ein paar punkte für das Team zu holen, hab heute den grundstein (Board) dazu bekommen! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arty-ut-nf4-ultra-d-amd-939-oc-klassiker.html

Da seht ihr den test auf bau mal^^

MFG


----------



## Alriin (20. Oktober 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> bin jetzt 3. mit 4035mhz phenom II 945
> 
> aber wiese bekomme ich keine punkte?



Das dauert. Immer um 20 nach ist ein Update... manchmal kann es aber auch länger dauern.


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

achsooo dankschön^^


----------



## speddy411 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Hellgate:



> _hellgate_ does not participate in the hwbot rankings. No awards, points or ranks will be assigned. The only ranking he or she will appear in is the WORLD RECORDS page.



Du hast angegeben das du keine Punkte willst bzw. nicht ins Ranking aufgenommen werden willst...Wenn du Punkte willst musst du das noch ändern...


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei ihm wird vermutlich auch um 20 nach kein Update stattfinden. 

EDIT: Verdammt, zu spät. 

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Bitte so große Bilder NICHT direkt einbinden, da sonst die Forenbreite gesprengt wird.


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

wie kann ich das ändern???


----------



## speddy411 (20. Oktober 2009)

Unter Optionen "I do not wish to participate..." den Haken entfernen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

okey habs gemacht bekomme ich die punkte später noch dazu?


----------



## speddy411 (20. Oktober 2009)

Speicher dir doch einfach deine Screenshots ab, lösche dann die Ergebnisse und lade sie neu hoch...

Sollte dann definitiv Punkte geben.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> *Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Bitte so große Bilder NICHT direkt einbinden, da sonst die Forenbreite gesprengt wird.



Arg, sorry, ich hab die Höhe anstatt der Breite auf 900 Pixel geändert..


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

jap gab es 2.2 Punkte für den anfang ganz okey oder?

danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## speddy411 (20. Oktober 2009)

Am anfang gleich ne Schüssel zu bekommen ist doch gut....Und jeder fängt klein an....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

jetzt geht ran an die 7500 le^^


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Oktober 2009)

@ hellgate

Ändere mal dein HWbot Style, damit deine eigenen Punkte angezeigt werden und nicht die von einem anderem! Da du ja auch keine 228Pkt hast und man doch sehen will wenn du neue Punkte für dich und das Team geholt hast 

MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Oktober 2009)

Sry um was geht es ihr bitte um auf Klärung !


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Oktober 2009)

^^Hier unterhalten sich die Jungs von der PCGHX-HWbot-Crew wie sie auf Platz 10 bei Hwbot kommen


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Oktober 2009)

Crew finde ich richtig geil
Besser als du kann ich es auch nicht erklären. Einfach zusammen gefast


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> jetzt geht ran an die 7500 le^^



Beim Phenom II 945, mit dem du bis jetzt 2,2 Punkte geholt hast, kannst du noch sehr leicht weitere holen. Mach einfach mal SuperPi, wPrime, PiFast und PCMark05  Da geht noch einiges.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann da jeder mit machen oder wie schaut das aus ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja da kann jeder mitmachen. Wenn du übertakten kannst und genug Hardware hast. Da kannst du mal gucken was das genauer ist: Einsteiger Guide


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2009)

oki Harware habe ich nicht so viel habe leider viel verkauft...-.- 
Was mich schon seit länger ärgern...


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Oktober 2009)

Was hattest du denn alles. Ich habe auch nicht viel. Ich habe nur eine i7, GTX260 und eine 7950GT. Mit der 7950GT kann ich an Punkte ran kommen. Du brauchst nur eine ältere Grafikkarte. Mit neuen Karte ist es schwer an Punkte zu kommen, also zumindest unter Luft.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2009)

An sich nur das was ich in meinen Pc drin habe!

E8500[E0]
Asus P5Q-E
2x1 GB DDR2 1066er [OCZ]
4850GS [750/1100MHz]
....

Meine alter Pc habe ich zum groß teil an eine Kumpel verkauft...


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Oktober 2009)

mit der 7500 le 500 punkte bei 3dmark01


mh ich übertaktzte mal, noch ein weiter weg


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Oktober 2009)

die läuft jetzt auf 777/938 stabil

ist das nicht ei bisschen viel?


----------



## Alriin (21. Oktober 2009)

Das ist sehr viel


----------



## Chicago (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Speichertakt ist doch i.O. , aber GPU-takt ist schon ark hoch.
Meine 7500LE läuft mit GPU: 650MHz und Speicher: 998/499MHz, kannste ja mal antesten. Muß den Speicher aber bei HW-Bot halbieren, Gpu-Z verdoppelt den.

gruß Chicago


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier ....damit ihr ein Ziel habt........fangt mich 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce 7500 LE 256 (limited to top 100)


----------



## Chicago (21. Oktober 2009)

Nur gut das ich mit meiner 7500LE inner anderen Kategorie bin.^^

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce 7500 LE 64 (limited to top 100)


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Oktober 2009)

okey war doch nicht stabil^^ cpu-z hat i-wie gespinnt was gescheites hab ich eig nicht hinbekommen und wenn dann nur so .,2 punkte...

bei meiner kategorie von prozessoren bei 3DMArk05 haben nur 2 teilgenommen dann bekomm ich doch ganz sicher den 3. platz oder?


----------



## Chicago (21. Oktober 2009)

@ _hellgate_

Du hats ja 7x nen PII X4 945 bei CPU-z und 4x nen PII X4 945 + HD4850 bei AM3. Du mußt nicht jedesmal nen Score hochladen, du kannst einfach den alten Editieren, HWBot aktualisiert das dann automatisch.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich lad den auch immer neu
Editieren ist mir irgendwie zu blöd^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Oktober 2009)

Noch 1.50 Punkte auf Platz 10.
Hat nicht jemand noch was?


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Keinen Stress, meine Herren. Ich hab hier noch ca. 800 Punkte ungebenchter Hardware rumliegen. Allerdings braucht das seine Zeit.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Oktober 2009)

Habe gestern 10 Punkte geladen und wenn alles gut geht lässt mich mein Kumpel heute an seinen Leppi und dann mach ich die auchnoch klar!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Okay ich bau mein Rampage noch mal zusammen und hau ein paar alte CPUs drauf .......ein paar Punkte kratz ich bestimmt zusammen 


Und wenn meine rams endlich kommen lass ich die sau fliegen ------965 XE


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2009)

Dann macht mal gleich nen bisschen mehr Punkte, denn mein brutzeln richtig schön nach unten 

Eigentlich könnte doch min. die ganze Team interne Top20 aus HardwareMastern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bestehen, 
denn so schwer ist das doch garnicht die 300 Punkte zu erreichen, habe das doch bis dato auch alles unter Luft gemacht.


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Jeder hat nicht so viel Hardware rumliegen wie wir, Belchdesigner.
Dafür haben andere Leute wahrscheinlich nicht solche Platzprobleme im Arbeitszimmer.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin zu dumm einen super Pi abzuladen ....was mach ich falsch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich weiß schon warum ich normalerweise Grakas bench


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2009)

^^Hast du irgendwo nen Komma oder ne Einheitsangabe (beim Score) gemacht?

Brauchst eigtl. nur die Zahlen in das bestimmte Kästchen eintragen, mehr nicht.
Und dann sollte das auch klappen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Nein ....nur so wie du es im screen siehst 

Edit : Alles klar ....passt ....ich habe einfach nochmal neu supmitete....statt verbessert


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Gratuliere!!!


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2009)

We've got it 

Gratulation an alle  Und nun weiter bis zur Weltmacht  Nein, aber HWLuxx bleibt nach wie vor unser weiteres Ziel


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

..............Yipeeh ah Yeah


Auf zu neuen Zielen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Oktober 2009)

Nice work 

Bloß nicht ausruhen


----------



## speddy411 (24. Oktober 2009)

....und weiter gehts.....


----------



## _hellgate_ (24. Oktober 2009)

yeeahhh weiter gehts jungs


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Oktober 2009)

TOP 10 - TOP

mehr brauch man da ja nicht sagen


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Und Du hast davon einen Mörder-Anteil gebencht!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2009)

<--- Mal wieder zur Feier des Tages


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind wieder auf Platz 11 mit 0,1 pkt weniger


----------



## speddy411 (24. Oktober 2009)

Jeder noch ein paar Punkte abladen...Ich hab auch noch ca. 10 übrig


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ruhig bleiben. Das sind die letzten Zuckungen von denen. *g* Hab gerade erst meine Benchkiste aufgedreht.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Oktober 2009)

Na dann wirds ja wohl bald Punkte regnen 

Habe eben mein Asus Sockel 1 Board per Post gekriegt...Sind auch noch ein paar Punkte drin...


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

"Regnen" ist etwas übertrieben. Hab mir mal ne Radeon X550SE geschnappt... da regnet es nicht. 
Geht aber ganz gut das alte Stück!


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Oktober 2009)

Die haben wir schon sogut wie hinter uns! Das ist nurnoch ne Frage von Minuten bis sie nurnoch unseren Staub sehen 

MFG und Happy benching an alle!


----------

